# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Un proyecto para instalar tres nuevas centrales hidroeléctricas reabre las heridas del Sobrarbe

## sergi1907

La empresa Hidrodelta S.A. plantea construir tres nuevas centrales en el río Cinqueta.


Río Cinqueta en San Juan de Plan Archivo

El aprovechamiento energético del agua y su impacto en el territorio vuelve a ser un tema candente en la comarca del Sobrarbe. Mientras la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro  (CHE) intenta arrebatar a Endesa la gestión del salto hidrológico de Lafortunada-Cinqueta, la empresa Hidrodelta S.A. se propone instalar tres nuevas centrales en el mismo río.

La empresa ha solicitado la autorización de un anteproyecto que plantea ubicar dos centrales hidroeléctricas en el término municipal de Gistaín y una tercera en el de San Juan de Plan, aprovechando para todas ellas el caudal del río Cinqueta. Para llevar a cabo estas infraestructuras, Hidrodelta S.A. necesitaría instalar un total de 7.870 metros de tuberías de entre 1,2 y 2 metros de diámetro, además de tres cámaras de carga y tres edificios de 425 metros cuadrados en una zona cuyo encanto radica, según sus empresarios turísticos, en "su escasa explotación urbanística y su paisaje natural".

Los alcaldes de Plan y de San Juan de Plan se opondrán, junto a la Asociación Empresarial Turística del Sobrarbe, a la construcción de nuevas centrales hidroeléctricas por considerar irreversible y dañino el impacto de estas explotaciones sobre su territorio. El ayuntamiento de San Juan de Plan, liderado por María Isabel Guillén, ya ha remitido al Gobierno de Aragón un escrito de oposición al proyecto. La corporación municipal ha redactado y presentado un informe de sostenibilidad económica en el que se augura que el proyecto no generará puestos de trabajo y se prevén afecciones sobre las actividades económicas ya existentes.

"Los tendidos y tuberías pasarían por los terrenos colindantes al parque natural y afectarían a caminos, pistas forestales y zonas de pasto frecuentadas por ganado -explica Guillén-. Además, la riqueza del paisaje supone gran parte de la calidad de nuestro territorio y proyectos así no pueden causar más que daños", concluye la alcaldesa de San Juan de Plan.

Gistaín, dispuesto a negociar
El alcalde Gistaín, David Bielsa, se muestra menos tajante y asegura que su corporación no se opondrá al proyecto siempre y cuando contemple compensaciones suficientes para los territorios afectados. "Buscamos la negociación en vez de la oposición", aclara Bielsa. El alcalde coincide en que las centrales hidroeléctricas como tal no son una fuente de empleo pero considera que podrían exigirse a la empresa compensaciones económicas suficientes como para generar puestos de trabajo en el municipio. 

El anuncio del anteproyecto se publicó a finales de julio en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Huesca y los ayuntamientos y entidades afectadas ya están preparando sus alegaciones. Desde San Juan de Plan aseguran haber mantenido conversaciones con la Comarca y la Diputación Provincial y que ambas entidades se posicionarán también en contra del proyecto.

Chunta Aragonesista también se ha pronunciado al respecto y su secretario territorial en el Altoaragón, José Ramón Ceresuela, considera que la construcción de nuevas centrales supone "volver a insistir en un modelo de aprovechamiento de los ríos basado en los intereses de las grandes compañías eléctricas, que actúan sobre el territorio obteniendo sus recursos y sin dejar ningún beneficio".

Ceresuela justifica además su postura al señalar que las compensaciones económicas que han obtenido hasta ahora los municipios afectados por este tipo de instalaciones son "mínimas" en comparación con las ganancias de las empresas gestoras. "Además el desarrollo económico de la zona del Cinqueta se basa en el turismo de aventura y estas infraestructuras impedirían la práctica de actividades con gran potencial, como el piragüismo", apunta Ceresuela.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...63887_304.html

----------

